# Oats into goat feed?



## ksj0225 (Jul 23, 2011)

So somebody semi-local is selling oats on craigslist: oat link 


Would this be worth it for us to try and sprout some for our goats.  We currently have 9 goats, after state fair we will have 7.

Would this save us any money in grain costs if we used it to supplement?  We are currently paying about 9.45/50lb bag of grain.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 23, 2011)

I think freemotion was sprouting oats - or maybe barley?  I know she's currently sprouting wheat because she goat a bunch for free.  I sprout a combo of oats and barley.  My goats love it and once sprouted it becomes a powerhouse of nutrition - the protein goes up substantially.  

Freemotion is the resident sprout expert here - hopefully she'll add some helpful info for you.  I've read the how and why of sprouting - but I can't ever remember the details  -  I do it because I know it's good for us, both people and critters.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 23, 2011)

What is your time worth?  and how much would you have to sprout to make it worth the $9.45/50lbs feed?  Personally I wouldn't bother.  Now if you were going to plant a field of oats, and make oat hay....  It might be worth your time.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 24, 2011)

Well worth ones effort *if *you are set up to sprout large quantities in a system you don't have to fuss over.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2011)

Yowza.  I'd grab it in a heartbeat.  You can set up to sprout in five gallon pails if you have a place to let them drain.  Yes, I'm sprouting wheat now (FREE!!!!   ) and prefer barley but for a long time could only get oats.  Even when I sprouted barley I mixed in oats.  

Sprouting increases the protein levels and neutralizes anti-nutrients and mineral blockers.  Since goats have such high mineral requirements, why block any?  I also am soy-free and needed to increase the protein levels for lactation and for the poultry.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 24, 2011)

I say go for it.  We buy couple doz bushes worth of oats every fall and it helps us get through the winter with the goats/pigs/chickens.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Why sprout them?  Is there added nutrition to sprouted grain? and how do you go about sprouting them?





> Sprouting increases the protein levels and neutralizes anti-nutrients and mineral blockers.  Since goats have such high mineral requirements, why block any?  I also am soy-free and needed to increase the protein levels for lactation and for the poultry.


Also, soy is a MAJOR endocrine disruptor and causes all kinds of problems, including fertility issues, not something I want with my critters that need to be productive for years.  Soy has even more powerful nutrient blockers, preventing absorption of many minerals in the gut.  Sprouting gets the protein levels up to meet the needs of today's very productive animals.

In my dad's childhood, growing up on a working farm, the dairy cows were given pasture and hay....that is all.  NO grain, even though my grandfather raised barley and oats.  He hand milked two Jerseys and two Holsteins to meet the needs of a family of 13 people.  The milk, butter, and cream were basically "free."  The lactations weren't as long or as productive as they would be today, but.....they were free, and the cows lived and produced for well over a decade, unlike modern factory dairy cows at 3-4 years.

I have specific instructions somewhere in another thread or two or three somewhere around here, as to how I do it....  It is very easy, I probably spend an additional minute or less each day.  I am feeding sprouted grains to four lactating does and about 30 chickens right now.  You also need less grain when you increase the nutrient levels in what you have.

I never worry about feed recalls, either, or the by-products that are used in commercial feeds.  Or the protein damage that takes place when a grain is extruded.  Or the fact that the moment a grain is broken/ground/crushed/cracked/rolled/etc, it begins to oxidize and become rancid.  This also stresses the body.  This was really brought home to me when I ground my first batch of wheat flour, smelled it, and then smelled the fresh organic wheat flour I'd purchased at Whole Foods.  Wow, was WF flour ever rancid....and still it was SO much better than what you can get in the grocery store!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, oh oh.... something I do remember:

Once you've sprouted the grain it's less like a grain and more like a vegetable.  Veggies are alkaline, grain is acidic.  I think there is less chance of acidosis and bloat when grains are sprouted.
Coupled with increased protein and better nutrient absorption: Win, Win, Win!


----------

